# How do I use this power steering pulley puller tool?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Something like this.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Huh..............That tool kit in the video looks exactly like my loaner tool. Not sure exactly how the pump shaft and the pulley fit together. But I'm sure it will be obvious when I pick up the pump/reservoir. At least I can pre-treat the area with PB Blaster till I get the parts.


Hey Neal................NICE find with this video. Thank You.


Are these power steering pulleys generally good for lifetime use? Mine is the original one from 1992. I don't know if it has its own bearing. They don't make it anymore for 92' Ranger 2.9 V6.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

AFAIK the bearing is actually part of the pump, not the pulley, i.e. when you pull off the pulley the part that spins remains with the pump. If you're replacing the pump (even if keeping the pulley) you'll be replacing the bearing.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Ok. That's what I thought. Just wanted to make sure. Then since it has no bearing, it is just a hunk of metal that should last indefinitely I assume.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Rangerxlt said:


> Ok. That's what I thought. Just wanted to make sure. Then since it has no bearing, it is just a hunk of metal that should last indefinitely I assume.


It will, assuming it is good to begin with and you don't damage it pulling it off/installing it.


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

I own an 88 Ranger, I did not have to pull the pulley off when I replaced mine. Everything came with the new one.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

According to parts geek the 92 has a V belt and no,to most people, they never wear out. But any V sheave with lots of hours will usually have a dog leg wear pattern on the pulley sides. What's a dog leg? Lay a straight edge on a side of the V or feel with your finger to determine if that side is perfectly flat. A new belt installed on a dog leg sheave will soon wear to match that shape and shorten belt life.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Ok. I'll be careful. Looks likes my ratchet wrench will be one of the tools involved. And I'll inspect the V-Belt for wear also.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It's a shame lawn tractor rear wheel hubs aren't made to be pulled like that PS pump sheave. Bubba at the factory isn't allowed to have grease so they rust to the axle.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I would just go ahead and replace the belt at this time—it'll never be easier!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

HandyAndyInNC said:


> I own an 88 Ranger, I did not have to pull the pulley off when I replaced mine. Everything came with the new one.


Sometimes they come with a pulley, sometimes not. If you're trying to save a few bucks, the ones without are, as expected, typically cheaper.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I have that same puller. It works like a champ, both pulling and pushing it back on! It is very important to note how far the pulley is installed on the old pump so you will know how to make it the same on your new one. Otherwise you may mis-align the pulley and it will eat belts up pretty fast.

SD2


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes. The instructions that came with the pump/reservoir said it is important to have the fore and aft location of the pulley positioned on the same spot of the shaft as last time. Thanks for reminding me of this.


I was going to do this repair this weekend. But the threads are damaged on the pulley removal loaner tool. So it won't thread into the pump shaft.


I went to the auto parts store to examine the replacement loaner tool they have.


The threads are badly damaged on that one also! What the hell?


I'll see if I can find another loaner tool tomorrow.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

It's easy to wreck the threads if you don't screw the tool all the way in before pulling on it. A novice is usually ingenious enough to find a way to wreck anything or maybe get hurt in the process.

I saw (I should say I heard) a new recruit on one of our jobs once try to cut concrete with a wood blade in a Skil saw. He had seen someone do that earlier but didn't realize there was a blade more suited for that . I blamed the job super for putting the kid at risk lain:

Good luck with your tool hunt.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I should have known too. If you look at the photo above, you can see the thread damage on the far left removal tool.

I don't want to purchase the whole kit new because I'll hardly ever use it.

I notice the power steering pump shaft has a hex opening before the threads start. I wonder if I am supposed to reverse one of those tools in the photo so the nut will fit into the hex opening?

I've never done this repair before.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I had to inspect a total of *7 *pulley install loaner tools before I finally found one with good stud threads. 



On my make/model, the pulley has to be pressed on or pulled off before unbolting the pump/reservoir. I'll try out the tool next weekend


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I used to take my old pump to Carquest and buy a new/rebuilt unit. They would swap the pulley over for free. Later I bought the tool.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Rangerxlt said:


> I had to inspect a total of *7 *pulley install loaner tools before I finally found one with good stud threads.


 Ever question why this is? 

Suspect 4 possible things to contribute to this thread problem.
1) failure to follow the user instruction directions- probably in a trash can
2) failure to lube the threads
3) use of the impact wrench
4) origin of tool manufacture


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I found the instructions to my puller. I have no idea why I saved them. :smile:

They may or may not be of any value to anyone but I'll post them anyway.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

The picture in that instruction sheet isn't too clear so here's a better shot so the parts can be identified better. As you can see, I haven't wrecked mine yet. :smile:


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks.I saved Surfer and Senior's instructional materials to my desktop. Already reading it over. If I still have a question this weekend, I'll drop a line.


Thanks for the suggestion Thomas. I'm better off learning to do it myself.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I worked on the pump/reservoir replacement yesterday. The pulley removal tool worked like a charm. But I ran into a complication. So this repair has to be delayed. I'll post the new problem.


----------

